# Creepy old house Gorleston Oct 2010



## maximus (Oct 8, 2010)

*Creepy old house near great yarmouth Oct 10*

Went and had a looksy,couldn't get inside but most of the windows were broken so popped camera through and took some pics.

Background: An old lady lived in this house for years,just recently she was taken into care and this house is up for auction, probably by the care home who have took the old dear in,they want £90,000!! the plot isn't very big and the house has subsidance,as you can see by the massive cracks,so it is not salvagable.

She must have been sleeping in the 'kitchen' as theres a bed in there.

Roof has holes in it and all the windows are either broken or boarded up,no heating at all and it looks like its a prefab of some sort and only single skinned so she must have been bloody froze in winter

Anyway this is my first post so be gentle....not brilliant pics...sorry

As you can see everything has just been left.

Couldn't get round the back as it was sooooo overgrown!






































































The last few are the 'kitchen' you can see the bed at the back.

This was a real creepy place




Thats all I could get as someone had called the plods and I had to exit swiftly!! 


Thanx for looking


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow, yes that IS really creepy! I also find it really sad when you see glimpses of people homes like this, and they're no longer there - the way all of the ornaments are carefully arranged. If it were deep in the woods it's have a real 'Blair Witch' quality about it!


----------



## maximus (Oct 8, 2010)

UrbanX said:


> Wow, yes that IS really creepy! I also find it really sad when you see glimpses of people homes like this, and they're no longer there - the way all of the ornaments are carefully arranged. If it were deep in the woods it's have a real 'Blair Witch' quality about it!



lol yep!! Especially the cuddly toys all covered in years of dust....veeeery creepy.

Very sad,she obviously had no relatives and lived a sad,lonely life

Just glad the chavs etc didn't get in there....its now been sold for £82,000 so wont be there much longer.


----------



## RichardH (Oct 8, 2010)

Small plot and subsidence? Can't see them getting £90k for it, particularly in the current climate.

Indescribably sad how the poor woman was left in a house in that condition. Who was it who said "a civilisation can be judged by how it treats its elderly"? Apart from me, that is.


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 8, 2010)

Aww this is really sad


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello Maximus. I'm in Yarmouth, fancy another crack at that!! Welcome t o DP from me, almost forgot my manners there.


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 9, 2010)

This looks really interesting. I work in the community with older people and see people moving into care homes and leaving their homes and property behind. Very sad to see, but from an exploring point of view, this sort of place is fascinating because it holds the essence of the person in their belongings!


----------



## Zotez (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing, very poginant - I found it creepy enough in the local abandoned houses, it really is sad seeing things like this.


----------



## wagg20 (Oct 10, 2010)

Welcome to DP - Great find by the way!
www.norfolkinruins.co.uk


----------



## Krypton (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes it is a shame how we allow people to live like that, although inside it looked like a very cosy house and looks full of little treasures.


----------



## echo. (Oct 10, 2010)

How creepy!

Real good post, shame you had to leave so early!


----------



## wagg20 (Oct 11, 2010)

Found the house today - workman were busy clearing the garden; would like to have a bash but could be a tricky one as there are houses either side - night time/crack of dawn assignment!
As mentioned in the report it appears that this is going to be demolished very soon I would imagine.
Anyone care to join me on this one please pm me

www.norfolkinruins.co.uk


----------



## Acebikerchick (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow amazing photos. Bless her heart. Looks like some nice old decent furniture in there and lovely old paintings/pictures on the wall. Bet she was really house proud when she was able bodied. Glad its sold now and it gets loved and looked after.


----------



## gavnorfolk (Oct 11, 2010)

hi,
nice first explore mate,im just up the road if you fancy an explore sometime just drop me a line.
cheers
gav


----------



## wagg20 (Oct 11, 2010)

WOW!!

I mentioned this house to my dad and he is convinced that he knows the property; the lady living there was the niece of another lady by the name of Miss Hacon who both lived at the house together.
My dad used to own a chemist in town and Miss Hacon was one of his employees back in 70's, 80's.
I can just about remember her - she was very elderly then - a real character! 
My dad recalls the time when the niece used to call to see Miss Hacon and often wind her up.
It is believed that Miss Hacon died in the 1990's (in her 90's) and left the house to her niece who carried on living there!!


----------



## wagg20 (Oct 13, 2010)

I THOUGHT THAT IT WAS ABOUT TIME THAT I POSTED MY VERY 1ST PICTURE ON HERE!!
Paid a little visit to this house today; managed to get a few exterior shots on film and 1 on the wifes digital camera:




Tried to talk the workmen into letting me take some interior shots but to no avail - time to get hold of the new owner I guess.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 13, 2010)

wagg20 said:


> I THOUGHT THAT IT WAS ABOUT TIME THAT I POSTED MY VERY 1ST PICTURE ON HERE!!
> Paid a little visit to this house today; managed to get a few exterior shots on film and 1 on the wifes digital camera:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wagg20 (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to the 21st Century Wagg.[/QUOTE]
Think I'll stick to the 20th Black Shuck


----------



## bonniemcprice (Oct 19, 2010)

i agree - its very sad and she obviously surrounded her self with 'stuff' for comfort
i hope she is being taken care of now


----------



## wagg20 (Oct 19, 2010)

Annie passed on about 3 weeks ago. After speaking to one of her neighbours one chap recalled how she used to venture out every day and just walk around the town. She would not accept help from anyone, even the social services tried but to no avail. I have been exploring these places for 10 years but this house was something else - everything pre war! What makes it even more tragic is an awful lot of their belongings were thrown out; I did manage to salvage a few bits including a very old and unusual chair which looks like it once belonged to a child.


----------



## DJ-Jamster (Oct 21, 2010)

where abouts is this house? Im on the magdalen estate in Gorleston?


----------



## Acebikerchick (Oct 21, 2010)

RIP Annie


----------



## TheBitterestPill (Nov 1, 2010)

these pictures are great,its just a shame that so many of the womans belongings and memories had to be left behind


----------



## wagg20 (Nov 1, 2010)

TheBitterestPill said:


> these pictures are great,its just a shame that so many of the womans belongings and memories had to be left behind


It's a 'double shame' when most of whats left behind heads straight to the tip!!
I managed to 'salvage' an extremely old child's chair, 2 solid silver napkin holders inscribed with 'Bens Silver Wedding 1906' (no mention of the wife for some reason?) and a very old silver and pearl fruit knife.
The house is an empty shell now


----------



## TheBitterestPill (Nov 1, 2010)

Thats so sad,i noticed some old black and white pictures hanging on the walls as well,do you know if these were pictures of her relatives or just print outs?
At least you managed to grab a few bits,itd be a shame if every single piece went to waste,id love to see some pictures if you have any.


----------



## wagg20 (Nov 1, 2010)

The pictures were mostly religious. End of the line for Annie as far as I know there are no living relatives left.
Would like to get a little insight of what she was like as I knew her Auntie who moved in with her fairly well.
Have posted a picture of Annie on Facebook.

www.norfolkinruins.co.uk


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 2, 2010)

wagg20 said:


> It's a 'double shame' when most of whats left behind heads straight to the tip!!
> I managed to 'salvage' an extremely old child's chair, 2 solid silver napkin holders inscribed with 'Bens Silver Wedding 1906' (no mention of the wife for some reason?) and a very old silver and pearl fruit knife.
> The house is an empty shell now



Can you elaborate a little on your "salvage" of said items? Did you get permission, for instance?


----------



## wagg20 (Nov 2, 2010)

Seahorse said:


> Can you elaborate a little on your "salvage" of said items? Did you get permission, for instance?


NO to your first question and YES to the second:
I have taken the napkin holders to a local antique dealer who offered me £20 for them; I am not parting with them though.
As far as the other artifacts are concerned - I have not had the chance to take them to an expert yet.
I should think that it would be highly unlikely that the chair is of any value as such and I 'salvaged' it simply because it looked so very old/unusual (very photogenic) and also for sentimental reasons.
Lastly - yes I did get permission!


----------



## maximus (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm actually annoyed at the fact that someone actually went there and 'salvaged' a few items,then boast about how much a dealer has offered them...........we can all 'salvage' stuff but we dont,no one has any right to take this old ladies items,if you had any decency,you would sell them and give the money to charity or even this site.


----------



## wagg20 (Nov 2, 2010)

Guess I should have let everything go to the rubbish tip then!! - Like I've said before I was a friend of one of the ladies who lived at the house and I'm sure she would not have objected to me saving just a few items - should have realised that someone would be offended!! Like I've said before; workmen were present at the time and they actually told me that everything on the verge was going to be thrown! - I think I support charity shops quite enough thankyou very much and I don't particulary take kindly to someone that doesn't even know me and the link between myself and this house and have the audacity to accuse me of having no decency:wmad:


----------

